# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  هيئة سوق المال المصرية ترفض عرض فرانس تليكوم لشراء "موبينيل"

## الحصن نيوز

قررت  الهيئة العامة لسوق المال المصرية اليوم الأربعاء 27-5-2009، رفض طلب عرض الشراء الإجبارى المقدم من شركة "اورانج بارتيسيباشينز" المملوكة بالكامل لمجموعة فرانس

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

